# Hello from another Aussie!



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome from another Aussie!

Your boy is a stunner, looks absolutely lovely. I hope you have fun here!


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome! Arny is gorgeous and I love his full name!


----------



## lethalforce (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words 
I still have the opportunity to change his name when i register him so i can show It will either be Lethal Force or Final Regiment.. but I'm attached to Lethal Force as that's his race name haha!


----------



## dancehabit7 (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome! It is great to have another Aussie on here. He is a gorgeous horse.. there is no way in hell I could get my 17.3hh TB boy collected up like that!


----------



## lethalforce (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes us aussies seem a bit out numbered!! Ohhh I love ridin the 18hh warmbloods at my agistment *drools* and i'm only 165cm hahaha


----------

